

Running BitTorrent Sync on a Linux desktop or server - devhen
https://github.com/devhen/btsyncctl

======
devhen
Poor bash has had a bad week. I happened to spend some time last night playing
with a bash script for controlling btsync running as as its own user. It was
fun! See, bash isn't big and scary, its a cute little scripting language
(lol).

I thought I'd share these instructions for setting up my script and btsync
itself. If you're not familiar with BitTorrent Sync, its a decentralized file
sharing network. So there's no costs, no limits, and no middle-man. I think
its pretty cool and I'd love to see it catch on as an alternative to the
"trust model" of storing your data on a company's servers.

Anyway I hope this how-to is useful to somebody. Cheers

